# How do I get an RSA token?



## IWishIKnew

I think my password expired, and I need to verify my schedule (back from vacation) and I can't login to Kronos. I tried resetting my password but that didn't work, so I am trying forget password and the only option it's giving me is to give an RSA token. I have the CAMobile app or whatever, but it only has push notifications, no option to get a one-time code and the "add authentication method" option asks for provisioning URL and other fields I don't know. Help?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Call CSC, they’ll need to reset your account


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Target Client Support Center:
1 (612) 304-4357
To reset your password, press 1, and then 1 for English, and then when prompted enter your
TM number followed by #
Last 4 digits of social security number followed by #
4 digit birth month and day followed by #
Press 1 to reset the password. You can't change your password over the phone, you can reset it and get a temporary password valid for 24 hours.


----------

